# Older snowblower missing manual, can't find parts



## Skedius (Dec 21, 2015)

I have an older craftsman snowblower that I picked up used. It is in need of new belts, but I'm having trouble finding the type it needs. The model number doesn't bring up any matches on parts websites (even Sears' own parts site). The parts numbers on the old belts are completely worn off. 

The model number is 71-52108-1. It's an 8 horsepower, 24" wide with a 9" impeller. It's gray with red lettering. Does anyone have any idea how to find out what belts I need for this?


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to the forum Skedius

When you start talking about a manual and a specific part for you blower it's best to put it under your machines sub forum. So:moved:

Because it's likely a Canadian model you might need to contact Sears directly to get the belt numbers. You can order from them or use the numbers to search around for a better price and or local availability.

Can you post a photo of the machine ??


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

If no one else jumps in or Sears can't help you can always take them off and have lawn and garden dealer measure and match up something.
Auto parts stores too just make sure it's a lawn and garden belt and not a standard automotive V belt.


----------

